# Behavior question! Attacking toys?



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sometimes Pretty will be in his cage and will start banging, literally attacking, his toys and make this awful squawking noise. I read somewhere this is a cry for attention or that he is upset.

Whenever this happens me and my bf are usually watching tv, reading, playing video games or something. Pretty has already had out of cage time and has been put back in his cage because we are doing other things. I know he gets plenty of attention, more often than not if i'm home he is out of his cage.

Also I noticed that if i'm on the pc and he is on top of his cage he will attack the toys up there until i look over at him. then he will run to the corner of the cage thats closest to me and start singing. Its so cute but i want to make him feel better and not encourage the behavior because its quite loud when he's attacking the toys.

any similar experiences?


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

Buddy will do this quite often 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLM6nSO-C-4&feature=g-upl&context=G2e6362fAUAAAAAAAAAA

I can't get her to stop but I know it's just an attention getter seeing how she's not ever hurt by it, Based on what I've learned through here If you don't want to encourage unpleasant behavior than don't pay attention to it and praise him when he acts the way you want him to.
Anyone can feel free to correct me if I'm wrong though.


----------



## MeanDonnaJean (Dec 3, 2011)

Indigobug1987 said:


> Sometimes Pretty will be in his cage and will start banging, literally attacking, his toys and make this awful squawking noise. I read somewhere this is a cry for attention or that he is upset.
> 
> any similar experiences?


You are absolutely correct. It IS attention-seekin' behavior. Zoey does the very same thing. The toy she likes to attack has 2 bells on top of it, so whenever I hear those darn bells ring-a-ding-dingin' like crazy (which is usually whenever I'm givin' my full attention to the other 2 birds but not her), I know she's pissed!

Feisty lil' critters they are, ain't they? ;-)


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mine also attacks a toy with bells. maybe they choose these toys to make more noiese!


----------



## MyCricket (Aug 11, 2011)

Cricket does the same thing, but I don't think he is wanting attention, he is simply playing with his toys. He will sit there and peck at it and make a screeching noise for a while and then move on to doing something else and just ignores the 'offending' toy, haha, it's pretty funny to watch though!


----------

